# Am i overstocking



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a 20 g tank and have 2 male guppys 7 platys and 1 fry(all others died:eviland 2 neon tetras.

im looking to buy some sort of catfish or something to suck the glass besides snails since i have lots of little ones(NO HELP)

what else could i put in my tank if im not overstovked already that is not very expensive and would go along with these 

thanks..:-D


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

umm maybe a plecostomus. two or 3 skirt tetras


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

a pleco will grow too big for your 20G unless you get a smaller spieces, even then, it may outgrow your tank. I would up the amount of neon tetras to 6, they really enjoy being a shoal of atleast 6, anything less streeses them out which will lead to health problems and early death....you could add some cory catfish, they remain small....although they will not suck to glass....if you look for a bottom dweller, they would work well. Black skirts would work, but keep them in groups of 6 as well....
keep in mind your platys will continue to mate unless they are all one sex....which will overtake your tank with fry


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks anyone ekse have ideas
'


----------



## British (Aug 8, 2009)

Upside-Down Catfish maybe?


----------



## Phatfish (Aug 30, 2009)

how how about some clown loaches, they have a striking yellow color with black stripes and are great bottom feeders. You have to be careful with the larger tetras because they may start nipping the guppy's tail.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Clown loaches are great fish but they are not suited for a 20 gl. They grow rather large and prefer to be in groups.
How long as your tank been set up? Otos could be an option, provided your tank has been established for a few months and has an algae source. Is this tank planted?

An albino bristlenose pleco would also work. I have one and he's topped out at 3' 1/2". I would think a plec that small would be fine in a 20g.


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

yes my tank is quite heavily planted with lots of swords and anubias on driftwood and nice bushy ones( i dont know the name  the substrate is sand and i am not sure if i have algae ....how do i tell. if i decide to get some bristlenose plecos do they like being in groups or just in 1's or 2's.....also will these fish you have mentioned be ok with a sucking catfish or will i have to sacrifice him...

any other suggestions would be apreciated

thanks


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

master robbo said:


> yes my tank is quite heavily planted with lots of swords and anubias on driftwood and nice bushy ones( i dont know the name  the substrate is sand and i am not sure if i have algae ....how do i tell. if i decide to get some bristlenose plecos do they like being in groups or just in 1's or 2's.....also will these fish you have mentioned be ok with a sucking catfish or will i have to sacrifice him...
> 
> any other suggestions would be apreciated
> 
> thanks


There are many differents kinds of algae. You mentioned in your very first post about wanting a fish that would "suck the sides" of the glass so I assumed it was to help keep the glass clean. Since the tank is heavily planted (yay) I'm assuming you've got areas here & there of algae. 
Otos prefer to be in groups (2 to 3, at least) and they produce a very small bio load and will get along fine with the other fish in your tank. Another thing to note on the otos: They are very picky when it comes to water parameters. If the params aren't stellar otos easily perish. 
Bristles can be kept solo and have a larger bioload. The bristle will also be perfecty fine with the other fish in your tank. (Otos and bristles can also be kept together.)


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks Aunt Kymmie i might just go out and buy some otos and bristle noses ...

how many do you recommend ( i do not want to reach the max of my occupancy of my tank so as little as possible would be good)but if i must have 2, 3 bristles then i will and get a couple otos


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Bristles are perfectly fine all by themselves. For your tank size only one would be recommended, IMHO. I know that the albino bristles stay smaller than the the "standard" version of bristle so you may want to go with an albino. If you want to add otos I'd get three, as otos need to have company of their own to hang with in order to feel safe & comfortable.


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

cool im going to get the bristle (albino) sometime next week and some otos(if i can find a supplier)

thanks


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

I know wal-mart in my area usually has otos and they practically can't give them away. I have serious reservations about buying any fish from wal-mart though. I've heard too many horror stories...I did buy my tiger barbs from them since my lfs was out and backordered when I wanted to get them, and they have been fine. I know several people who have bought fish from wal-mart and didn't quarantine them and the wal-mart fish were carrying various diseases and had entire tanks wiped...again, probably their fault for no quarantine so your mileage may vary should that be the route you choose to procure the otos.

Definitely go with the smaller plecos as the others have said. A common pleco will get much too large for a 20 gal.

Good luck with your new fish!


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

cool thanks herky i wont trust wal-mart for now


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

also im looking to get some qouramis possible dwark r pearl gourmais anyone have thoughts


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

omg im so bad at spelling


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would stick with pearl gouramis. They are much hardier than the dwarf gouramis who are often suceptible to viral infections that are both highly contagious and untreatable and the Pearl gouramis can live up to ten years.


----------



## Goody (Sep 4, 2009)

any pics of ya setup ?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

1077 said:


> I would stick with pearl gouramis. They are much hardier than the dwarf gouramis who are often suceptible to viral infections that are both highly contagious and untreatable and the Pearl gouramis can live up to ten years.


 OOPS! Pearl gouramis would get too large for 20 gal tank.


----------



## Goody (Sep 4, 2009)

hmm


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

lol i have lost some platys due to illness and now have only 3 platies and 2 guppys as i cant find my fry anymore...now is there enough room for gouramis pearl or any other type


----------



## master robbo (Aug 3, 2009)

oh i would get some pics but cant upload ppics onto web on my other thread with the picture i had to go oover to a mates house to upload it....


----------

